# Water therapy?



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried water therapy for your dogs with arthritis or hip issues? Do you think swimming in a heated pool, or using an underwater treadmill would be better for arthritis and building muscle?

The vet clinic I take Rosey to is taking 50% off all water therapy fees for the months of Jan-March so I figured this would be a good time to try it out and see if Rosey likes it and if it will help her out at all. She has some arthritis in her hips and lower back. She was only a little stiff before, but its gotten MUCH better since switching to raw. Now its only first thing in the morning that she gets stiff, the rest of the day she is fine  I'm hopeful water therapy would help her out a bit, and maybe help her gain some muscle as well. But if she hates it then it wouldn't be a big deal since raw is helping her so much.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't used water therapy with my dogs (no need), but I know a lot of agility people who use water therapy, and I've used it myself when rehabbing a knee injury. I look forward to hearing how it goes for Rosey.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't used it but have seen several dogs do really well with it. Like so many of these things, I think it can either make a big difference or none at all depending on the dog.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I've never tried it but I've seen it done and I know it has great results. I think it is a wonderful concept.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

We don't use it for any other reason that its a fun exercise for the pups. 

The pool we go to is normally used for rehabilitation of dogs with joint problems, and the owners and other users have seen great results from it. 

This is a link to there site 
Doggie Paddles

personally I would go for it


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Without a doubt do it. Hands down. 

It works wonders on osteoarthritic patients. Let us know how it goes...and take pictures :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I highly recommend water therapy for a myriad of problems with dogs from keeping fit, dogs who are afraid of the water and ones who need therapy from recent surgeries...I took my Cayenne to water therapy for about 1 1/2 yrs once a week to build her muscle in her back knee as she had luxated twice, my vet said her only option was surgery, I wanted to try water therapy first and it worked..This is what they offered and their prices...Lap of Luxury | Canine Warm Water Therapy | Canine Water Therapy


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I have heard so many positive things about water therapy.
If you do try it out for Rosey, please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used an underwater treadmill for my dog with an injury to his leg. Works great, along with other exercises he has recovered.

I got ten sessions for 150.00 which included laser therapy on the leg also.:becky:


----------

